# Plastisol Test coming on Wed.



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I had previously received some sample from First Edition and that was great but none were in their larger size of 12 x 12. I requested again some samples in that size and they sent some more samples that I wanted to place on dark colors and I would be working in white.. Folks.. This company came through and I just finished a bunch of test.. Am I happy.. no.. I am ecstatic.. I will not only be using Plasticol in the future but I will be using First edition. I will be placing my test on my web on wed. If you want to see them they will be available later in the day. Rodney How can I place pictures here without having them on my web site.







Lou


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*How to Upload a Photo*



> Rodney How can I place pictures here without having them on my web site


When you reply or post a message, click on the "Manage Attachments" button to upload pictures. 

The "Manage Attachments" link is located under the "Submit Reply" "Preview Post" buttons on the posting screen, under the "Addtional Options" area:










If you're using QuickReply, you will need to click the "Go Advanced" button to see the image upload options:











From the Additional Options screen, just click on the Mangage Attachments button and on the next screen you'll be able to upload a file from your computer.











Alternatively, you could upload the pictures to your website and then click on the image button in the posting toolbar:









When the thing pops up that asks you to "Please Enter the URL of Your Image", you type in the address on your website where the picture is:










If using a picture hosted on your website, please try to keep the file size small (under 25kb) to keep the threads loading fast. Also, please keep the width of the image under 450 pixels to preven side scrollbars for the topic.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Plastiso Test coming on Wed.*

Sorry for the one day delay. My city lost all it's Internet connections from SBC.. No Internet all day.. Talk about anxiety attacks. have my test up from Frist Edition.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Plastiso Test coming on Wed.*

lets have a look lou  I'm interested in seeing your results.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, the plastisol transfers turned out better than I imagined they would. 



> lets have a look lou


check his sig


----------



## 2graphica (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice results, I actually have my first order from Transfer Express coming next week so it's good to see someone else having good results with this!


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow those do look great, thanks for the pics, I always wondered how a full color one looked.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Lou I did some of my own plastisol tests on light and dark shirts. Hotsplit transfers from Pro-world. I was blown away at the quality of the prints, detail available and ease of use. 385 firm pressure for 8 seconds peel immediatly...perfect print everytime. I was so impressed I joined thier club to get 10% discounts on all transfers purchased, free ground shipping and 2% cash back at the end of the year deal. I started my business just doing vinyl graphics at auto events....moved into doing custom t-shirts with cad cut materials...that about doubled my show profits but you can only do so much work no matter how many customers you have in front of you. We started taking orders for car clubs at the events and shipping the shirts. With the plastisol transfers I see another couple areas to increase profits without much more work involved. Now comes event shirts and custom made transfers per specific customers, clubs and shows. We shall see next weekend as I am going to test some shirts with the crowds.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I am glad you all like the results. In about an hour I will be showing them to a local school. The results will be about 400 tee shirts and Hooded sweats. This would be a great order. I did 6 different designs for them. Wish me luck.. the good part is my daughter is a teacher there. Lou


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

way-to-go lou,
thanks for taking the time to display some samples/test etc.

I'll be honest with you, we have not made a cold peel plastisol transfer in a few years now.... (not including glitters of course). 

I can't understand why such still exist ???? what am i missing out on ?

Please, somebody make me see the light here.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Well thanks to my plastisol samples from First Edition I got the school business. Yippee.. Now I want more. Putting together flyers to didtribute to schools. Lou


----------



## 66shirts (Jun 11, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Lou I did some of my own plastisol tests on light and dark shirts. Hotsplit transfers from Pro-world. I was blown away at the quality of the prints, detail available and ease of use. 385 firm pressure for 8 seconds peel immediatly...perfect print everytime. I was so impressed I joined thier club to get 10% discounts on all transfers purchased, free ground shipping and 2% cash back at the end of the year deal. I started my business just doing vinyl graphics at auto events....moved into doing custom t-shirts with cad cut materials...that about doubled my show profits but you can only do so much work no matter how many customers you have in front of you. We started taking orders for car clubs at the events and shipping the shirts. With the plastisol transfers I see another couple areas to increase profits without much more work involved. Now comes event shirts and custom made transfers per specific customers, clubs and shows. We shall see next weekend as I am going to test some shirts with the crowds.


I use proworld also. I was amazed when I made my first shirt. I've thought about joining the club.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

66shirts said:


> I use proworld also. I was amazed when I made my first shirt. I've thought about joining the club.


Just saving on shipping will be worth it. The discounts are going to help as well.


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

i agree, proworld is a great resource. I though that they just re-sold stuff from x-it and others etc.... but may be i'm wrong.  

hey you proworld fans.... , does proworld also manufacture iron-on transfers for magazine inserts ? i've been diggin' around and i have not yet found a company that does this. Of couse we are talking in the millions production of iron-ons. 
Please give me some leads here, i have a bet going with my boss (he tells me i'll be lucky if i find 1 or 2 in the entire North America). 

Please fellas/Gals, i just need one name to win this bet. Help !!!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought someone had posted that not long ago about magazine inserts. I think it was on one of the plastisol posts...maybe the one with the list of transfer companies. I think his post had something to do with having a 4 color litho of the image printed on the back of the transfer for positioning purposes. There were a couple photo examples and I think it had something to do with Barbie!


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

hummm...David.  thanks.

one more thing David. For sure proworld is the # 1 place to buy stock iron-on's on the web from what i know. They offer a great selection and have been around for a while.... bonus !


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Do they do custom transfers? pro world, that is.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> Do they do custom transfers? pro world, that is.


I dont think they do custom...just a good resource for stock transfers. I would go to another source for oversized gang sheets for custom. I have a couple shows in October that I will have some event transfers made. Probably do a small test run first with my company shirts.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Hey Lou, have you tried http://www.transferexpress.com/site/clipart_index.asp
as I know they do custom transfers also I ordered some plastisol transfers for a local baseball team and some numbers also they worked great. Also sent a sample of some of there other transfers. Put them on a test shirt last night and they look great. Also I emailed you about a week ago in regards to buying a printer to make transfers but did'nt hear back from you. I am a looking to buy a printer to put pictures onto Tee's and Sweatshirts. What would you suggest? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Gee, I am sorry. last week I had a complete computer crash. I lost all my email addresses and a lot of things that I wish I had saved. I have been rebuilding since last Wed. Any of you that want me have your email please write to me (email) so I can put you back in my computer. Ok, printer. I am using a CX7800 all in one. It is a pigment ink printer. I also recommend a c88. If you go with wide format then 1280 but you will need to add bulk ink system. I hope that helps. I will check out transfer express. Thanks again. Lou


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm impressed with the fine lines!


----------



## stuartdogs (Oct 3, 2007)

*the snow/hazy photo*

hope this worked


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Wow, the plastisol transfers turned out better than I imagined they would.
> 
> 
> 
> check his sig


 
ok, I'm the idiot who can't find the photos...can somone take pity on me and post the link? I tried both in Lou's sig and couldn't find the photos.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

billm75 said:


> ok, I'm the idiot who can't find the photos...can somone take pity on me and post the link? I tried both in Lou's sig and couldn't find the photos.


Hi Bill in SC! I'm in NC. 

Don't feel bad, I was looking for the pics link too until I realized that this thread is over a year old. 

AB


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

aha! That's where the problem lies! LOL Ah well...I didn't wanna see those pics anyway!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

billm75 said:


> aha! That's where the problem lies! LOL Ah well...I didn't wanna see those pics anyway!


ROFL! Lou has great pics and videos though on his site and on YouTube that may be helpful to you.

Videos:
Heat Presses

AB


----------



## knox harrington (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, this thread is old so the pics might be gone. However, I use first-edition and I am very happy with their custom transfers.


----------

